# New Seats



## mbj1027 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in the process of restoring a 68 GTO, and i'm thinking about putting in some seats from the new GTO(04-06), has anyone done this or have any pictures of it? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check this thread, page three or so, they use new GTO seats in a classic.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f30/1966-gto-l92-6l80e-street-challenge-project-15503/


----------

